# Đồ da thủ công luôn được thị trường săn đón



## duseovntop (17/9/21)

Đồ da thủ công luôn được thị trường săn đón Tại Fine Leatherworking, chúng tôi nhận được nhiều khách hàng tìm kiếm các công cụ làm việc bằng da chất lượng cao. Chúng tôi có công ty sản xuất giỏ quà tếtnhững người mới bắt đầu muốn làm những công việc tuyệt vời nhưng không biết bắt đầu từ đâu và chúng tôi có những người thợ thủ công giàu kinh nghiệm đang tìm cách cải thiện chất lượng công việc của họ. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tuy nhiên, thỉnh thoảng, chúng tôi nhận được một khách hàng khác nhau. Họ thường lớn tuổi hơn và sản xuất giỏ đựng quà tết họ gọi vì họ muốn nói chuyện với một người trước khi đặt hàng trực tuyến. Họ thường có một câu hỏi rất cụ thể về một công cụ hoặc vật liệu mà chúng tôi có trên cửa hàng của mình. Ở đâu đó trong cuộc trò chuyện của chúng tôi, họ đề cập đến một công ty mà họ làm việc và tôi Google công ty đó khi chúng tôi đang nói chuyện. Đó là khi tôi phát hiện ra rằng người đàn ông lịch thiệp này là chủ sở hữu của một công ty đồ da khổng lồ. Tôi luôn bị sốc khi nhận được những cuộc gọi này vì phản ứng ngay lập tức của tôi là ‘tại sao bạn lại làm phiền với một cửa hàng nhỏ như của chúng tôi? Bạn có một tập đoàn lớn hơn chúng tôi một nghìn lần, vậy bạn có thể cần gì? ‘ Câu trả lời của họ luôn khiến tôi mỉm cười. “Tôi luôn tìm kiếm thứ gì đó tốt hơn.” Họ không có nghĩa là một công ty tốt hơn của họ; họ có thể dễ dàng nghiền nát chúng tôi. Họ đang nói về việc tìm kiếm các công cụ mới và kỹ thuật tốt hơn. Chúng tôi chọn lọc các sản phẩm mà chúng tôi mang theo và đưa ra những lời khuyên tốt nhất mà chúng tôi có thể đưa ra. Khi những người này thấy rằng chúng tôi đang cung cấp một công cụ, sơn mới hoặc một kỹ thuật mà họ chưa từng thấy trước đây, họ luôn liên hệ với chúng tôi. Lúc đầu, tôi phấn khích vì họ là một nhà sưu tập các công cụ tốt và đôi khi thực sự là như vậy. Tôi nhận thấy rằng mọi khách hàng như thế này luôn tìm cách cải thiện công việc của mình. Hầu hết đã làm việc với đồ da trong nhiều năm, nhưng ngay cả sau ngần ấy thời gian, họ vẫn không nghỉ ngơi trên vòng nguyệt quế của mình. Đây là những người thợ thủ công cả đời, những người đôi khi bắt đầu công ty của họ từ những chiếc xe hơi của họ và xây dựng chúng thành những công ty trị giá hàng triệu đô la. Nhưng khi họ nhìn thấy cơ hội tiềm năng để cải thiện tài liệu hoặc kỹ thuật của mình, họ luôn nắm lấy nó. Khi có cơ hội nói chuyện với những người tầm cỡ này, tôi cố gắng tìm hiểu xem điều gì đã khiến họ thành công trong công việc kinh doanh và nghề da của họ. Hôm nay, tôi muốn chia sẻ năm nguyên tắc phổ biến nhất của họ. Tinh chỉnh, sàng lọc và sàng lọc thêm cho đến khi bạn nghĩ rằng bạn không thể làm tốt hơn; Sau đó nhận công việc của bạn ra đó Như tôi đã đề cập ở trên, những người làm nghề thủ công luôn học hỏi và cố gắng hoàn thiện. Thường xảy ra giá sổ bìa da cao cấp trường hợp khi bạn đạt đến một bình nguyên, bình nguyên tiếp theo sẽ hiển thị. Việc đi lên thành thạo một nghề thực sự không bao giờ kết thúc, nhưng bạn có thể bắt đầu từ đâu. Bạn muốn trau chuốt công việc của mình nhiều nhất có thể. Đi xa hơn một chút so với những gì bạn nghĩ là ‘đủ tốt’ và cố gắng làm tốt nhất có thể. Đừng đẩy bản thân đến chỗ thất vọng và thất bại, nhưng cũng đừng vì sự tầm thường. Điều này đặc biệt đúng khi bạn mới bắt đầu.


----------

